# Budget Power Drawbar for Bridgeport from Ebay



## Xyphota (Oct 6, 2022)

Last week I purchased a relatively budget friendly power drawbar from ebay for about $250 CAD. I get limited time in the shop and I felt tool changes were taking up a frustratingly large proportion of time so a power draw-bar was a must. The kit was fairly straight forward to install, but I did end up turning new stand-offs as the ones included in the kit were made of aluminum and did not have any flats to tighten onto the studs. I think the seller should just make the kit a few bucks cheaper and forgo these stand-offs all together and leave it up to the buyer to fabricate some.

Function wise though, I am extremely pleased. Tool changes take about 1/10th the time. One thing that might be off-putting for some folks is the impact gun it comes with is super LOUD. I normally wear noise-cancelling headphones in the garage though so this does not bother me.






Next up is a VFD install, as I'm keen to remove the time needed to change the belt speeds LOL.


----------

